# Bad Suderode, Gernrode. 6.5.2020 (x101)



## Lion60 (7 Mai 2020)

Aholzwarte
HWN 201505 Station 5: Schäfereiche (Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)*
HWN 201804 Station 4: Preußischer Salstein (Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)*
Stempelstelle 186 / Anhaltinischer Salstein (HWN und Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)
Olbergshöhe
Stempelstelle 185 / Preußenturm (HWN und Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)
HWN 990610 Stiftskirche St. Criakus (Digital gestempelt. Goldene Kirche)
Stempelstelle 183 / Försterblick (HWN und Digital gestempelt. Goldene Hexe)
Alten Burg Gernrode/ Rieder
Bicklingswarte



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert


----------

